# WD MyPassport issues



## LateNiteTV (Nov 24, 2009)

i have a wd mypassport 250g usb drive.
camcontrol:

```
<Generic- Multi-Card 1.00>         at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,da0)
<WD My Passport 070A 1030>         at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,da1)
<WD Virtual CD 070A 1030>          at scbus1 target 0 lun 1 (pass2,cd0)
<WD SES Device 1030>               at scbus1 target 0 lun 2 (pass3,ses0)
```

i followed these steps from the freebsd handbook:

```
# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/da1 bs=1k count=1
# bsdlabel -Bw da1 auto
# bsdlabel -e da1               
# newfs /dev/da1e
# mkdir -p /1
# vi /etc/fstab               
# mount /1
```

but when i do the newfs step, i get the error:

```
newfs: wtfs: 65536 bytes at sector 65861760: No such file or directory
```

freebsd 8.0-release i386.
any thoughts?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2009)

The e is probably not correct. Have a look with bsdlabel.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 24, 2009)

oh yeah, i did, and i tried da1a and i get the same result.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2009)

Post the output of `# bsdlabel da1`


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 24, 2009)

i dont have that laptop here with me, so i cant post that output. but i just plugged the drive into this windows machine im using and a couple things popped up. one of them being "unlock.exe".
i ran the unlock.exe and it installed the appropriate software to make this thing work on windows. so im formatting it as FAT and when i get home ill see if it works on freebsd.


----------



## binyo66 (Jun 4, 2012)

My 500GB Passport is worst (probably WD upgraded the ROM). FreBSD 8.2 just recognized the virtual CD-ROM part. However, if I attach the USB into XP inside VirtualBox and run *unlock.exe*, freebsd FreeBSD can see the hard drive partition inside USB (and it does read/write using ntfs-3g), even after I closed XP.

Anyone can solve this problem using other technique?

Note: according to WD, we could open the case (and of course make it out of warranty), and do some engineering st*u*ff to remove the virtual CD.


----------

